# How to get firmware for unlocked Note 2's?



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a buddy of mine that presented this question to me...

"i have a couple of galaxy note 2's that need new firmware on. Can you help? these came from china and they are unlocked"

I am familiar with rooting and all, but I not sure where to start with this. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

You need to know the model number of the phones before even starting. Flashing the wrong firmware could result in less than useful devices.


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

imnuts said:


> You need to know the model number of the phones before even starting. Flashing the wrong firmware could result in less than useful devices.


Ill get that info thanks


----------

